# Starz to end Analog C-Band Feed



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Starz Entertainment Group Announces Decision to End C-Band Analog Satellite Feed by Dec. 31
ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - PRNewswire - Aug. 2

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Aug. 2 /PRNewswire/ -- Starz Entertainment Group LLC (SEG), today announced that it will cease transmission of its analog satellite signal serving C-band dish customers by Dec. 31, 2005. The analog C-band business has been steadily declining over the past decade as more and more consumers have converted to digital services delivered via satellite. The digital services provide a clearer picture and require a smaller dish.

"We are grateful to the C-band customers who made it possible for the satellite industry to launch 20 years ago," said SEG executive vice president of sales Ed Huguez. "But digital technology is clearly the wave of the future. With so many consumers converting to digital, we have reached a point where it is no longer cost effective to continue to deliver an analog satellite service."

Huguez continued, "The good news is that these consumers have several different alternatives -- including our affiliates DIRECTV and DISH Network -- to continue to receive the great movie programming our 13 channels deliver every day."

Starz Entertainment Group LLC (SEG) is the largest provider of premium movie services in the United States with approximately 174 million pay units. SEG offerings include the Starz Encore Movie Pack with 13 digital movie channels and more than 750 movies per month, Starz HDTV, Starz On Demand, and Starz Ticket, an on-demand premium Internet movie subscription service available on the broadband platform. Starz Entertainment Group is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Liberty Media Corporation, www.starz.com .

Contacts: Tom Southwick Eric Becker
Starz Entertainment Group Starz Entertainment Group
(720) 852-5821 (720) 852-4065
[email protected] [email protected]

Starz Entertainment Group LLC


----------

